# turbo c++ 4.5 or 3.1?



## chillnow (Oct 24, 2006)

im not sure if this is the right place to ask...
but anyways.. i need to download turbo c++ 4.5 or 3.1..(preferably 4.5) really fast.. its very hard to find it.. 
please help 
thanks


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 24, 2006)

Are you new to C/C++? As in are you learning it for the first time?

In case you are then i suggest you use 3.1. you can PM me with ur e-mail id.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 24, 2006)

simple to download google it
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=download+turbo+c+++4.5&meta=


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Oct 24, 2006)

why not use Bloodshed Dev-C++. it has an unmatchable interface and it's free...


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 25, 2006)

chillnow said:
			
		

> i need to download turbo c++ 4.5 or 3.1..(preferably 4.5) really fast.. its very hard to find it..
> please help
> thanks



These beauties are not for free bro. u need ta pay for them, else try alternatives mentioned above.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Oct 25, 2006)

Bloodshed Dev C++ is nice IDE.
Myself used it....Try it!


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Oct 25, 2006)

well, if u want to stick to Turbo C++, there is an alternative that is just about the same as Turbo C++. it is Turbo C++ Lite.

www.simonhuggins.com/courses/progbegin/c/download/index.htm

i have used it for some time. but  recommend Bloodshed Dev C++ IDE.


----------



## chillnow (Oct 29, 2006)

i solved my problem.. minutes after making this thread.. and forgot about it..
i got turbo c++ 4.5 from bearshare.. only one guy had it! and 3.1 from some link in some forum..
 thanks anyways guys,
and now im looking for a place/forum to discuss programming problems in turbo c++...


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 30, 2006)

ubuntuforum.org
tech zone


----------



## chillnow (Oct 30, 2006)

but isnt ubuntu.. a linux distro or sumthin?


----------



## speedyguy (May 18, 2008)

will turbo 4.5 support graphics.h

Enjoy~1


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2008)

no it wont.


----------



## speedyguy (May 18, 2008)

as simple....k thanx

Enjoy~!


----------

